# Links and Kinks Show ... Today, June 28 .. Fairborn Ohio



## hoofhearted (Jun 28, 2014)

*UPDATE Links and Kinks Show ... Today, June 28 .. Fairborn Ohio*

*Not a huge show, but worth attending. Lots more vendors this year than last.
Parking lot in front of Links and Kinks Bicycle Shop is where all the competitive 
showings took place.  The adjacent Fairborn Shopping Center Mall is where the 
swap-meet activities took place.

A bunch of folks from all over Ohio were in attendance ... very-friendly and enthu-
siastic bunch.  First bicycle show I've been to in a long time where a few people .. 
while exercising their freedom of speech .. Did Not bitch, pick-at or moan about 
someone-else's entry.  Of course, not every CABE member was present.

Ron M. (Oldnut) and i had each entered a bike.  Ron's 1941 Huffman, Dixie-Flyer 
was a true show-piece.  Everyone and their their brother kept cornering Ron about 
his machine.  

The fotos posted below are what Ron and i had entered in this year's show (2nd year 
for Links and Kinks to have the event)*

My machine is a 1917 Flying Merkel motorbike .. entered under 'original' classification.

Lotta folks quizzed me about my machine.  My response .. _This is what might have happened 
to a '17 Merk owned by a young man who entered the WWI war effort in France .. and did not 
return home after the War.  The Merk is inherited by the kid-brother ..... modifications are made .. 
and all is right with the world._


...........  patric

post script ... Lookin' for 3/16" X half-inch pitch chain .. the Merk requires nearly two-bicycles worth in length.
Have not measured for length.



*These fotos were snapped after the 2014 show was over.*





















 *ALL FOTOS taken by Ron M.  a.k.a. Oldnut on The CABE.*


=====================
=====================


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 28, 2014)

Had a great time chewin' the fat with you today Patric. Hope to continue thinking out of the box with you soon.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 28, 2014)

bentwoody66 said:


> Had a great time chewin' the fat with you today Patric. Hope to continue thinking out of the box with you soon.





*Same Here ... thank YOU - Ken.*


.......... patric




=================
=================


----------

